# glossy ou mat?



## Damounet (17 Mai 2006)

alors, qu'en pensez-vous? glossy ou mat votre prochain macbook pro? Moi je pencherais pour le glossy, ça en jette... Ces problèmes de reflets c'est vraiment super gênant?


----------



## demougin (17 Mai 2006)

pour moi c'est génant


----------



## iDiot (17 Mai 2006)

Faut voir... 

Attendons les critiques (et les photos) des premiers acheteurs de cette jolie petite machine pour vraiment se faire une idée


----------



## Damounet (17 Mai 2006)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> pour moi c'est génant


m.... , trop tard, déjà commandé sur le store.... puis-je faire marche arrière? C'est quand même zarbi cet engouement généralisé pour les écrans glossy, dans les grandes surfaces, mediamarkt, fnac, etc.. tous les pc portables en sont équipés, hormis les entrées de gamme, que faut-il comprendre?


----------



## kisscoolm6 (17 Mai 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai vu ça cette nuit et j'ai 24h pour me décider. Car j'ai aussi prévu de me prendre le macbook pro 17". Mais j'esite aussi à prendre glossy ou mat.

Moi , mon conseillé apple me dit qu'il est mieux de laisser mat. Ainsi ça evite les reflets sur l'ecran par exemple. Apres il est vrai qu'il y a un meilleur rendu des couleurs mais ça abime vite les yeux. IL faut penser que l'ecran en mat et déjà bien brillant. Voila ce qu'on me dit.

Le conseillé apple me disait a titre d'exemple, pour situer la difference il faut voir une photo brillant ou mat. Bon apres sur un ecran c'est pas pareille. Mais ça laisse à réfléchir.

Alors question "brillant ou mat"? Brillant = meilleur rendu des couleurs, et des reflets sur l'ecran, Mat= anti reflets


----------



## Damounet (17 Mai 2006)

mouala, mouala,
après tout ce que je lis ça et là, je commence sérieusement à douter de ma commande, je crois que je vais tenter de la modifier (je l'ai passée hier soir). Pensez-vous qu'Apple m'autorise  à modifier ma commande et comment dois-je procéder? Des expériences?


----------



## zerozerosix (17 Mai 2006)

Damounet a dit:
			
		

> mouala, mouala,
> après tout ce que je lis ça et là, je commence sérieusement à douter de ma commande, je crois que je vais tenter de la modifier (je l'ai passée hier soir). Pensez-vous qu'Apple m'autorise  à modifier ma commande et comment dois-je procéder? Des expériences?



Tu appelles le numéro dédié chez Apple, tu leurs dis que tu veux changer. Selon ce que tu demandes, ils pourront peut-être modifier ta commande, sinon il te faudra annuler et refaire une nouvelle commande.


----------



## kisscoolm6 (18 Mai 2006)

Aie aie aie, je suis vraiment mitigé, sur un autre forum qui parle de mac. les idées sont partagées. C'est du 50/50.

Moi mon usage c'est la photo et la vidéo avec sorti en exterieur. Donc il me faut le meilleur rendu des couleurs possible. Ensuite evité d'avoir des reflets des couleurs.

Donc vraiment mitigé apres, on peut toujours mettre un filtre sur l'ecran mais faut voir ce ke ça donne sur l'ecran.

Bref, j'y reflechi encore


----------



## janeiro (18 Mai 2006)

Pour moi c'est mat ! C'est vrai que la version glossy est tentante mais d'après ce que j'ai pu lire (de la part d'Apple) mais aussi sur divers forums professionnels, le glossy n'est pas adapté pour un usage professionnel (PAO, video, ...) à cause d'une restitution des couleurs "truquée"

Je vous invite à lire une analyse d'un des journaliste arstechnica sur le pour ou contre le glossy. Pour résumé il dit que les écrans glossy font un tabac parce que l'acheteur est idiot (ce qui brille est mieux, une TV très lumineuse est mieux, un système audio qui joue fort est mieux... etc.)

l'article en anglais ici : http://arstechnica.com/staff/fatbits.ars/2006/5/16/4004


----------



## demougin (18 Mai 2006)

pour les écrans et les photos papier : mat
pour les lèvres des femmes : glossy

(pas taper, je ne suis ni raciste ni sexiste ...)


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2006)

kisscoolm6 a dit:
			
		

> Aie aie aie, je suis vraiment mitigé, sur un autre forum qui parle de mac. les idées sont partagées. C'est du 50/50.
> 
> Moi mon usage c'est la photo et la vidéo avec sorti en exterieur. Donc il me faut le meilleur rendu des couleurs possible. Ensuite evité d'avoir des reflets des couleurs.
> 
> Bref, j'y reflechi encore



C'est pas réfléchir qu'il faut faire.
C'est aller voir la machine, la tripoter dans tous les sens. Regarder l'écran, allumé (!), y tester des photos (perso ou autres) etc. Tu y passes 1/2 heure, et là tu te seras fait un avis. Le tien, par rapport à tes questions, à ton usage de ta machine, et en fonction de tes goûts "esthétiques".

Sly54


----------



## kisscoolm6 (18 Mai 2006)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas réfléchir qu'il faut faire.
> C'est aller voir la machine, la tripoter dans tous les sens. Regarder l'écran, allumé (!), y tester des photos (perso ou autres) etc. Tu y passes 1/2 heure, et là tu te seras fait un avis. Le tien, par rapport à tes questions, à ton usage de ta machine, et en fonction de tes goûts "esthétiques".
> 
> Sly54


 
J'aimerai bien mais je vais voir que sur écrans mat de chez apple et non sur brillant car le mieux pour tester c'est de le faire entre 2 MBP


----------



## vincmyl (18 Mai 2006)

J'attends de voir ca a la Fnac


----------



## nicogala (18 Mai 2006)

kisscoolm6 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça laisse à réfléchir.


T'as tout résumé 


Glossy c'est super pour se recoiffer dans le train ou pour matter le décoletté de la blonde  assise derrière... mais c'est tout.


----------



## Macbook Rod (18 Mai 2006)

plus sérieusement j'ai un collègue qui vient de s'offrir un écran glossy pour son pc portable c'est une vrai cata, ok çà en jette au niveau des couleurs mais questions reflets il faut penser à son espace de travail pour éviter de se retrouver dos à une fenêtre...
Les reflets à l'écran sont tels que cela me fait penser à mon premier Newton (si ce mot et ce bel objet rappellent quelques émotions à certains posteurs!!!).
Voilà ma contribution.
rod


----------



## GenerationQashqai (20 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je n' ai pas de mac mais un asus W2V 17" avec écran brillant, je m'en sert avec la creative suite premium adobe et Flash !

Franchement, si vous avez une utilisation pro de votre mac prenez le avec écran mat car c'est une réelle catastrophe ces écrans brillants !!!! c'est sympa pour mater des films dans le noir mais aprés quand on bosse dessus, c'est horrible, la moindre lumiere est reflétée, ça casse les yeux grave !!!

Pour preuve, j'attends la CS3 et je m'achetes un mabook pro 17" avec ecran MAT !!!!


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2006)

Cela doit quand même dépendre aussi de la propre puissance de luminosité de l'écran, qui peut dans une certaine mesure compenser les reflets.
Donc, sans doute vaut-il mieux ne pas avoir d'a priori, et de se faire sa propre idée en voyant le modèle en question.

Ceci dit, c'est dommage qu'Apple n'offre pas la possibilité de choisir son type d'écran pour le MacBook à l'instar du MacBook Pro, car le choix imposé "écran brillant" en inquiète plus d'un, moi y compris...


----------



## Dr_cube (20 Mai 2006)

Raaaa j'ai peur maintenant... Je voudrais commander mon MacBook lundi, mais je n'ai jamais vu d'écran glossy... J'ai vraiment peur d'avoir des problèmes.. 
Aussi, j'ai quelques questions à poser à ceux qui ont un tel écran : 

- Est-ce qu'une simple source lumineuse placée derrière nous peut nous géner ? 
- Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur dans une pièce lumineuse (en plein jour quoi.) ? 
- Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur à l'exterieur ? 
- Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur dans le noir sans se bousiller les yeux ? 
- Est-ce qu'on peut règler la luminosité de l'écran, et dans quelle mesure ? 
- Quand l'écran est allumé, on se voit dedans ? 

Merci beaucoup pour vos éventuelles réponses ! L'écran est vraiment la seule chose qui pourrait - peut-être - me dissuader de switcher.. Et encore, pas sûr..


----------



## GenerationQashqai (20 Mai 2006)

Mes réponses sont vraiment personnelles, d'autres membres te parleront peut être différemment.... Je vais te dire ce que je penses d'aprés l'experience que j'ai avec mon ordi !!!
- Est-ce qu'une simple source lumineuse placée derrière nous peut nous géner ? 

*Dans ce cas ça ne pose pas de soucis *

- Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur dans une pièce lumineuse (en plein jour quoi.) ? 

*Là, ça commençe sérieusement à se dégrader et j'avoues que j'évite d'avoir des sources de lumiere derrière moi lorsque je bosse car ça fatigue mes petits yeux....*

- Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur à l'exterieur ? 

*Là c'est carrément impossible *

- Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur dans le noir sans se bousiller les yeux ? 

*Dans le noir c'est le top les couleurs ressortent vraiment bien ,  aucun soucis !*

- Est-ce qu'on peut règler la luminosité de l'écran, et dans quelle mesure ? 

*Sur mon asus on peut régler, je penses que sur le macnook pro ça doit être le cas aussi ....
*
- Quand l'écran est allumé, on se voit dedans ? 

*Tu ne te vois pas vraiment mais tu vois bien ton ombre et l'ombre du decroq eu u as derriere toi ! le pire c'est si tu va sur un site internet avec un arrière plan noir !*


Voilà, j'espère avoir répondu à tes interrogations !!!


----------



## Dr_cube (20 Mai 2006)

Woua ! Ca me rassure un peu ^^. De toute façon il n'y a pas d'écran idéal.. Un écran mat est inutilisable en extérieur ou dans une pièce trop éclairée de toute façon. 

En fait, si j'ai bien compris, un écran glossy, ça fait le même effet qu'une télé (traditionnelle) ? La moindre fenètre se relfète dans la vitre, et cache l'image affichée ?


----------



## rocroc7 (20 Mai 2006)

Je reviens de la FNAC Digitale à Paris où il y avait 2 MacBook (noir et blanc) en démonstration. Pièce très éclairée et rayonnement indirect (néon) : aucun problème pour l'écran. De plus, comme sur les écrans LCD (j'en ai 1), les onjets derrière toi ne se reflètent pas sur l'écran, sauf sur un fond tout noir (et encore).  
Pac contre en extérieur, ce doit être difficile de trouver la bonne position de l'écran par rapport au soleil  , il n'y a qu'à regarder comme c'est avec un écran glossy d'appareil numérique : c'est la galère.
Noir ou blanc ? blanc pour ma part mais plus par conviction (Apple = blanc pour pas mal de monde). Par contre, le noir mat est vraiment très classe et a l'air de bonne fabrication.
Bon achat Dr_Cube.


----------



## Dr_cube (20 Mai 2006)

J'ai très envie de prendre tes impressions pour argent comptant, et de cliquer sur Acheter dans ce magnifique Store en ligne que je visite une centaine de fois par jours ^^. Je suis rassuré maintenant, et mon compte en banque sera vide demain, c'est une certitude ! Merci beaucoup ^^. (De toute façon, écran pourri ou non, aucun autre ordinateur ne me convient.. Et attendre encore 1 an me tuerait). 
Je prendrai donc le blanc à 2Ghtz, avec 120Go de disque dur, et 1Go de Ram. Je vais aussi prendre un cable VGA, ça mange pas de pain. 

Donc si j'ai bien compris, puisque je suis étudiant, j'ai le droit d'aller sur l'Apple Store étudiant, et de payer mon MacBook environ 100 moins cher ? 
Mais j'ai vu aussi que mon université (Joseph Fourier) est dans les liste d'Apple.. Mais il faut appeler un numéro de téléphone. Est-ce qu'en commandant par téléphone (ça m'obligerait à attendre lundi......), j'aurais un meilleur prix pour le même produit ? C'est que ça m'embêterait d'attendre lundi pour rien..


----------



## dvd (20 Mai 2006)

j'ai aussi été à la fnac digitale cete apres midi. le macbook est vraiment beau. au niveau de l'écran, j'ai l'impression que mon 14" est plus large..
concernant l'ecran en lui même, je n'ai pas relevé de grosses lacunes, de reflets (il est vrai que je n'ai pas pu l'utiliser comme je le souhaitais vu qu'il y avait du monde qui voulait le toucher)
au final, ca m'a l'air d'une belle machine, très convaincu par la démo du representant apple lorsqu'il a montré comment changer la ram: un bonheur de simplicité!


----------



## Alex6 (20 Mai 2006)

Dr_cube a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai vu aussi que mon université (Joseph Fourier) est dans les liste d'Apple.. Mais il faut appeler un numéro de téléphone. Est-ce qu'en commandant par téléphone (ça m'obligerait à attendre lundi......), j'aurais un meilleur prix pour le même produit ? C'est que ça m'embêterait d'attendre lundi pour rien..



Tu as tout intérêt à commander par téléphone pour bénéficier des prix Apple on Campus. Normalement tu auras -12% sur le prix standard, soit dans ta configuration un prix de 1450 euros


----------



## Dr_cube (21 Mai 2006)

HA ? Ca va m'obliger à attendre demain alors.. J'espère que c'est ouvert entre midi et deux leur service télephonique... Et puis ça m'embète un peu de donner mon numéro de carte bleue par téléphone.. Mais bon, ça fait 100 moins cher que ce que propose le Store Etudiants, alors ça vaut le coup d'attendre ^^. 

Pour la taille des écrans, je m'étais amusé à calculer (largeur * hauteur en centimètres) : 
12'' (4/3) : 24.40 * 18.30
14'' (4/3) : 28.45 * 21.34
*13.3'' (16/9) : 29.44 * 16.56*
15'' (4/3) : 30.48 * 22.86
15.4'' (16/9) : 34.09 * 19.18
17'' (4/3) : 34.54 * 25.91
20'' (16/9) : 44.29 * 24.9

Si je ne me suis pas trompé dans les calculs, la largeur du 13.3'' est donc comprise entre le 14'' et le 15'' ! Il y a 5 cm de plus que sur le 12''. Et par contre, la hauteur du 13.3'' est la plus petite de toutes les hauteurs calculées ici. 

(Si vous voulez vérifier les calculs, voici les formules que j'ai trouvé : 


```
Soit p/q avec p>q le rapport de taille entre la largeur et la hauteur. (exemple p=4 et q=3 pour un écran 4/3)
Soit a la taille de la diagonale en pouces. 

largeur = (p/sqrt(p²+q²))*a*2.54
hauteur = (q/sqrt(p²+q²))*a*2.54

(Pour retrouver ces formules, utilisez le théorème de Pythagore)
```
).


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2006)

nikoxx a dit:
			
		

> .....
> - Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'ordinateur à l'exterieur ?
> 
> *Là c'est carrément impossible *
> ...



là je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec toi. Met un ibook et un macbook glossy à l'extérieur par beau temps , tu verras la différence.


----------



## Damounet (22 Mai 2006)

Alors, mettons-nous d'accord, qui a raison? j'ai lu de tout à ce sujet. Qui fait le test? ah oui c'est vrai ils ne sont pas encore arrivés en Europe. Bon qui fait le test à la Fnac de Paris qui en a déjà reçu et qui demande au vendeur s'il peut aller faire un ptit tour avec le macbook à l'extérieur pour voir comment il se comporte ?   



			
				pacis a dit:
			
		

> là je ne suis pas entièrement d'accord avec toi. Met un ibook et un macbook glossy à l'extérieur par beau temps , tu verras la différence.


----------



## pacis (22 Mai 2006)

mais bien sur que je l'ai essayé , comme beaucoup d'autres personnes...


----------



## pim (22 Mai 2006)

Je pense que ce qui pose problème lors de l'utilisation en extérieur lors des belles journées comme aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt la luminosité intrinsèque de l'écran, plus que le problème de reflets.

Bon les MacBook ne sont pas encore là, mais il y a déjà les MacBook pro. Quelqu'un pourrait peut être faire un essai en extérieur lors d'une belle journée, nous dire si l'écran est lisible ou pas. Si ce test est négatif, alors ce sera aussi négatif pour le MacBook, car le côté glossy ne va rien changer à la luminosité de l'écran.


----------



## belzebuth (22 Mai 2006)

ben si le soleil tape dessus tu vois rien.. après si le soleil ne tape pas directement à l'écran ya moyen mais ça reste très dur...

à l'ombre par contre ça passe pas trop mal... mais je n'ose pas imaginer ce que ça aurait donné avec un glossy...


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Mai 2006)

Bah c'est malin tout ça X(, moi je m'étais dit que je lprendrais glossy car je trouvais qu'on voyait nettement mieux les couleurs, mais si c'est illisible à l'extérieur, je sais plus quoi prendre moi X(  

A ce que je me rappelle le Mat aussi n'était pas super visible sur mon ancien iBook G4. Donc si c'est aussi illisible que sur un Mat, autant prendr ele glossy non ?? Et puis je trouve ça beau, j'ai pu le voir sur nouveau Pc portable. ^^ 


Alore Glossy ou Mat


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

Les reflets sur le glossy sont quand même gênant en cas de luminosité un peu élevée.

Essaie de te faire une idée toi même avant de choisir


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Mai 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> Les reflets sur le glossy sont quand même gênant en cas de luminosité un peu élevée.
> 
> Essaie de te faire une idée toi même avant de choisir





Bah j'aimerais bien, mais où est ce que je pourrais voir les deux juste à côté ??   . Parce que j'ai plus l'occasion de voir les écrans glossy car c'était à des mecs de ma promo, et mon ibook 14" Mat je l'ai plus depuis Novembre 2005  .

Y'a des glossy à la fnac ??


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'aimerais bien, mais où est ce que je pourrais voir les deux juste à côté ??   . Parce que j'ai plus l'occasion de voir les écrans glossy car c'était à des mecs de ma promo, et mon ibook 14" Mat je l'ai plus depuis Novembre 2005  .
> 
> Y'a des glossy à la fnac ??



Dans un AC peut être ? 
Ou bien tu achètes les deux  :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Mai 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> Dans un AC peut être ?
> Ou bien tu achètes les deux  :rateau:




Pas bête ce que tu dis Zitounesup, et pendant que j'y suis, je vais aussi prendre un MacBook de chaque en Glossy et Mat, j'aurais 6 MacBook et 6 MacBook Pro.

Mais j'ai une question, tu crois que ça sera suffisant ??   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## paradize (27 Mai 2006)

Hier, j'étais à un magasin apple à strasbourg (près des quais  ), et ils avaient le macbook, ainsi que le macbook pro (écran mat d'après mes souvenirs)...

Le macbook était face à une baie vitrée... Effectivement, y'avait des reflets, une fois devant, ça me génait plus... Bon, on est resté 30 minutes devant, pas de problèmes...

Ouais c'est vrai que tu peux essayer d'aller ds un apple center, et leur demandait de mettre un ibook et un macbook côte à côte pour tester...

J'ai pas regardé où t'habite, donc je ne peux pas te conseiller d'AC...

Perso, avec mon ibook, j'ai déjà du mal à voir à l'extérieur...

ML


----------



## Zitounesup (27 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Pas bête ce que tu dis Zitounesup, et pendant que j'y suis, je vais aussi prendre un MacBook de chaque en Glossy et Mat, j'aurais 6 MacBook et 6 MacBook Pro.



Oui, je pense que ça devrait entièrement te satisfaire  si tu ne les utilises pas tous en même temps !



			
				paradize a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas regardé où t'habite, donc je ne peux pas te conseiller d'AC...



Facile : at Macland


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Mai 2006)

Zitounesup a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense que ça devrait entièrement te satisfaire  si tu ne les utilises pas tous en même temps !
> 
> 
> 
> Facile : at Macland




Lol oui MacLand c'est à côté de Paris, donc je peux allé dans un Apple Center de Paris y'a pas de problèmes ^^.  Je vais aller leur demander ça, histoire de faire mon chieur ( surtout que je vais rien acheter ^^, non je prendrais avec l'offre ADC Student )


----------



## Zitounesup (28 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Lol oui MacLand c'est à côté de Paris, donc je peux allé dans un Apple Center de Paris y'a pas de problèmes ^^.  Je vais aller leur demander ça, histoire de faire mon chieur ( surtout que je vais rien acheter ^^, non je prendrais avec l'offre ADC Student )



N'hésite pas, c'est aussi fait pour ça les AC  Et puis tu pourras discuter avec les vendeurs, et pourquoi pas avec des clients qui en ont déjà histoire de te faire une idée plus précise.


----------



## rocroc7 (5 Juin 2006)

J'ai le MB blanc entre les mains depuis maintenant une semaine.
Ce MAc est parfait, sauf l'écran qui reflete forcément plus qu'un mat.
Si vous avez le choix : soit prener un MB Pro avec écran mat, soit attendez une prochaine rev du MB
Maintenant, si vous devez utiliser ce MB en priorité à l'intérieur alors allez y et acheter, vous ne serez pas déçu.
Si votre utilisation c'est l'extérieur : ça marche aussi.
Le seul problème, c'est quand vous êtes dans une pièce sombre avec une luière derrère vous (genre fenêtre).
Voilà pour ceux qui voulaient des impressions de quelqu'un qui a vraiment essayé ce MB en conditions réelles.


----------



## belzebuth (5 Juin 2006)

moi ya un truc que je pige pas... Le glossy est sensé donner de meilleurs rendus de couleurs, etc... le seul problème viendrait lorsqu'on travaille en extérieur.

QQN peut m'expliquer pourquoi tous les LCD "de bureau" sont mat??? alors que pour un écran fixe, c'est bien plus facile de lui trouver une orientation parfaite!!!

je comprends pas...


----------



## MiMac (5 Juin 2006)

Moi ça fait 2 semaines que j'ai le mien, et je pense que la question glossy ou mat, n'est qu'une autre façon de se masturber le cerveau pour rien. Je l'utilise la plus part du temps sur mon bureau puisqu'actuellement je monte une vidéo et qu'il est plus facile de bosser sur un bureau que sur les genoux dans ce cas, tout ça pour dire que lorsque je travaille, j'ai la fenêtre qui est à 50cm sur ma gauche et je n'ai aucun problème de visibilité.
Et puis ce poser cette question pour un portable, je trouve ça complètement bête, puisque l'un des avantages d'un portable, c'est qu'il est portable justement, et donc que l'on peut se déplacer avec si jamais il y a trop de lumière à un endroit.
Et puis l'iBook de ma copine ne s'en sort pas mieux que le Macbook lorsqu'il y a trop de lumière alors qu'il a un écran mat.

MiMac


----------



## Marvin_R (5 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> moi ya un truc que je pige pas... Le glossy est sensé donner de meilleurs rendus de couleurs, etc... le seul problème viendrait lorsqu'on travaille en extérieur.
> 
> QQN peut m'expliquer pourquoi tous les LCD "de bureau" sont mat??? alors que pour un écran fixe, c'est bien plus facile de lui trouver une orientation parfaite!!!
> 
> je comprends pas...



Pas de meilleures couleurs, des couleurs plus saturées, nuance.

Pour la lecture d'un DVD par exemple, c'est peut-être un avantage, les couleurs peuvent paraître plus belles. Mais pour retoucher des photos c'est clairement un désavantage, car il est très difficile d'obtenir des couleurs réalistes.
Pour tous ceux qui veulent un écran calibré, le traitement brillant est une horreur. En revanche, pour faire de la bureautique ou internet, là c'est clair ça n'a pas d'importance.

Les écrans de bureau sont censés convenir à toutes les utilisations, et donc doivent prendre en compte ceux qui veulent des écrans fidèles.


----------



## kisscoolm6 (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai toujours pas commandé mon macbook pro car les processeur intel n'arrete pas d'évoluer. Mais concernant l'ecran pour moi ça sera "mat" car en magasin j'ai pu observer les differents écrans (pas apple mais d'autres marque) et bien écran brillant ça fait peut être de belle coleur mais le mat s'en titre bien. Le problème avec l'ecran brillant, on dirait un miroir, pratique pour les filles qui veulent rester sur l'ordi et pouvoir se maquiller. C'est affreux , le brillant pour les reflets. C'est plus agreable le "mat"

Choix : ecran mat


----------



## Max777 (6 Juin 2006)

Faut pas oublier que de toute façon quand on retouche la photo ou on travaille la vidéo ou on travaille du média on le fait plus pas sur un écran de portable et surtout pas sur un 15 ou un 17 pouces.

Donc voila la question est réglée. lol 

Allez vous achetez un vrai écran.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2006)

J'avais pensé à utilisé mon CRT 17 " pour aller avec mon MBP pour prolonger mon bureau, mais après la qualité de ouf que j'ai eu sur mon iMac G5 je crois que je vais devoir m'acheter un LCD qui pete.

Euh petite question : Vous me conseillerez quoi, en pas cher , 19" si pas trop cher, sinon 17" en LCD  ??


----------



## nicogala (6 Juin 2006)

Max777 a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas oublier que de toute façon quand on retouche la photo ou on travaille la vidéo ou on travaille du média on le fait plus pas sur un écran de portable et surtout pas sur un 15 ou un 17 pouces.
> 
> Donc voila la question est réglée. lol
> 
> Allez vous achetez un vrai écran.


 Rien de plus utile ?


----------



## Giam_ (6 Juin 2006)

Difficile de tirer des leçons de tout ça...  l'écran brillant est apparemment une évolution choisie par Apple - n'y a t-il pas le choix en gamme pro pour ne pas dérouter définitivement les "habitués"... encore de longues heures de lecture en perspective. Apple nous cultive, ou nous sème (au choix).


----------



## belzebuth (9 Juin 2006)

je viens de voir en magasin le nouveau macbook, et j'avoue avoir été impressioné par son écran... il n'est pas si réflectif que ça, et les couleurs sont vraiment très bonnes! un MB juste à coté d'un MBP et bien franchement l'écran du MB donnait beaucoup mieux!
je pense que si l'option avait existé il y a 3 mois j'aurais finalement pris mon mbp en glossy...


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> je viens de voir en magasin le nouveau macbook, et j'avoue avoir été impressioné par son écran... il n'est pas si réflectif que ça, et les couleurs sont vraiment très bonnes! un MB juste à coté d'un MBP et bien franchement l'écran du MB donnait beaucoup mieux!
> je pense que si l'option avait existé il y a 3 mois j'aurais finalement pris mon mbp en glossy...



Ah ouais, il faut vraiment que j'aille dans une fnac voir ça :hein::hein:, car je ne sais toujours pas quoi prendre


----------



## Giam_ (9 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, il faut vraiment que j'aille dans une fnac voir ça :hein::hein:, car je ne sais toujours pas quoi prendre



idem 

J'ai une idée : tu le prends en glossy et tu me dis.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> idem
> 
> J'ai une idée : tu le prends en glossy et tu me dis.



Ok mais tu me l'achètes alors    ( c'était mon idée  )


----------



## Giam_ (10 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais tu me l'achètes alors    ( c'était mon idée  )



Quel opportuniste tu fais   non non non  un mais pas deux, même à -10%. Tu peut éventuellement attendre une troisième démarque pour avoir un prix... on ne sait jamais


----------



## david rennes (12 Juin 2006)

Je te donne mon avis en passant, parce que je me suis posé la même question que toi lorsque j'ai commandé mon mbp17'' sur le store...
Je me demandais... Je me demandais...
Jusqu'à ce que je vois les deux types d'écrans (dans un apple store... à Toronto, mais c'est pareil...!  ). Et là, sans hésiter, et bien heureux de n'avoir pas commandé avant, j'ai pris le mat. Parce que OUI le glossy est très beau, comme ça, mais OUI AUSSI tu peux voir tout ce qui se passe derrière toi si il y a de la lumière... Et pour répondre à un post un peu plus haut, le glossy du MacBook entraîne le même problème.
Pour un portable, donc, c'est de mon point de vue galère... Parce que, pour un portable qui sera amené à être portable, tu ne pourras pas toujours choisir l'orientation de l'écran par rapport aux sources de lumière.
Et ça m'a donc permis de choisir sans hésiter. Mat.
Et pour info, il est parti ce matin de l'usine mon futur MBP!!!! :love:


----------



## Eul Mulot (11 Août 2006)

Je déterre ce sujet, car en effet je vais commander un macbook pro dès l'acitivation de mon compte ADC Student, mais j'avais complètement ommis de rélféchir à son écran, mat ou brillant ...

Mon utilisation se fera je pense : dans ma chambre ( fenetre perpendiculaire au mbp, à l'iut (donc la pour ce qui est de la luminosité et cie, ca doit etre un tentiné soit peu étudié, vu que c'est quand même un iut info et qu'il y a pleins de labos ) et aussi une utilsation surement dans le train, sacahnt que à l'heure ou je vais prendre le train je ne suis pas en mesure de vous dire comment ca va taper sur le mbp, car de plus la voie ferrée n'est pas droite, et la terre pas ronde, ca fausse tout mes calculs ! 

Mon utilisation du mbp sera la suivant je pense àquelque chose près ou inédites : de longues heures à faire de la prog, c'est quand même à la base pour bosser, faire un peu de montage photo ( je m'y interesse de plus en plus, même si j'ai pas d'apn :S ), regarder pas mal de séries, films, vidéos, un peu de 3D si je m'y met, quelques jeux, en totu cas je risque de rester longtemps dessus dans une journée.

Le glossy je l'ai vu sur un macbook à la fnac, c'est vraiment très zouli, agréable, bien contrasté, après pour ce qui est de la fatigue je ne peux pas dire, je suis resté trop peu de temps dessus pour le dire. 
De plus si on voit tout ce qui se passe derriere nous avec un glossy dans une situation lumineuse, ca peut être pratique pour éviter de se faire poignarder, stranguler, couper les cheveux ou même pire :mouais: ! Après si je vois rien en jouant à TCE, je vais pas pouvoir fragger les campooses  

D'un autre coté avec un mat on peut, d'après vos commentaire, l'utiliser plein extérieur ou avec une fenetre dans le dos sans subir de reflets ou voir du décor ?
Mais quand est il de la qualité d'image avec un mat, c'est vraiment "fade" par rapport à un brillant ? Je n'ai pas la possibilité de pouvoir me déplacer pour voir 2 mbp , l'un brillant et l'autre mat, si quelqu'un avait quelques photos ou un lien utile, que je puisse me faire un idée !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Août 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> QQN peut m'expliquer pourquoi tous les LCD "de bureau" sont mat??? alors que pour un écran fixe, c'est bien plus facile de lui trouver une orientation parfaite!!!
> 
> je comprends pas...



J'ai testé pendant deux semaines un écran Acer 19 pouces glossy. Ok ca pète, c'est joli mais ne vous habillez pas en blanc car là (à moins d'avoir un fonc d'écran blanc, et ne visitez que des pages web blanches :hein c'était la cata, j'ai vu mon reflet toute la journée dans l'écran........;  Le poste était dans une boutique avec une vitrine sur ma droite donc je n'avais que mon reflet qui apparaissait, magasin éclairé au néon.

Donc, il y a bien des écrans glossy de bureau et ca commence à s'étendre à pas mal de marques.

Voilà donc moi je dis mat et mat et rien que mat


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Août 2006)

Finalement après avoir lu plusieurs avis, et vu deux portable, un pc avec écran brillant et un macbookpro mat, je vias chosir le mat, le fond d'écran ( une Porsche carrera GT) était bleue sur le brillant, vraiment byzarre, de plus j'ai vu la différence niveau reflet avec une simple fenetre à coté, c'est flagrant.

Le brillant à tout de même des avantages, d'après ce que j'ai lu, la qualitée d'image es sensiblement meilleur car les espaces noirs entre les pixels sont diminués ou se voient moins.


----------



## nicogala (12 Août 2006)

Je pense qu'il y a de l'illusion sugg&#233;r&#233;e l&#224; dedans... en tout cas je serais curieux de conna&#238;tre les statistiques de choix de cette option pour les MBP ...


----------



## Eul Mulot (12 Août 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il y a de l'illusion suggérée là dedans... en tout cas je serais curieux de connaître les statistiques de choix de cette option pour les MBP ...



Comment ca de l'illusion suggérée ? Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux dire, tu parles du brilant qui aurait une meilleur "finesse" ?

Idem, les chiffres mat/brillant serait intéressant à avoir !


----------



## HImac in touch (12 Août 2006)

Le brillant est beau car il brille mais je crois que c'est tout , alors que le mat est certes moins " attractif" mais il cartonne trop


----------



## jgar (12 Août 2006)

J'ai eu l'occasion de voir un MacBook Pro avec &#233;cran mat, et il faut dire que j'ai du demander son propri&#233;taire si c'&#233;tait la version mat ou brillant, car quand il n'y a pas d'autre &#233;cran &#224; comparer &#224; cot&#233;, il semble tr&#232;s lumineux ! En tout cas &#231;a n'a plus rien &#224; voir avec l'ecran mat de mon protable qui a 3 ans...
Ma copine poss&#232;de un Acer avec ecran brillant, et c'est vrai que c'est joli et agr&#233;able quoique dans certains cas &#231;a me g&#232;ne de me voire dedans alors qu'elle non (donc tout d&#233;pend de la personne, et sur quoi notre oeil accroche plus ou moins). Je peux dire que les reflets se voient plus lorsque la couleur dominante est sombre. Je l'ai aussi utilis&#233; dehors pendant ces vacances et c'est l&#224; que &#231;a devient le plus g&#234;nant. C'est plus fatiguant pour les yeux car il faut se concentrer... Maintenant, &#224; ce que j'ai pu entendre ou lire, les &#233;crans Apple (brillant ou mat) sont quand m&#234;me d'une qualit&#233; sup&#233;rieure (donc il ne faudrait pas prendre comme r&#233;f&#233;rence un PC classic pour d&#233;cider si oui ou non il faut prendre l'ecran brillant sur le Mac).
Cela fait quelque semaines que je suis convaincu &#224; me lancer dans cette aventure que vous appelez le switch (j'attends encore un peu, mais l&#224; n'est pas le sujet), mais tous les jours j'h&#233;site encore : mat ou brillant ? Malgr&#233; le fait que je connaisse plus ou moins les avantages et inconv&#233;nients des deux et mon type d'utilisation, le choix n'est pas facile... Pour information, je suis en &#233;cole d'informatique, donc je l'utilise pour travailler, mais comme j'ai pu lire dans un poste plus haut, je me sers de mon portable pour tout mes loisirs (vid&#233;o, photo, cr&#233;ation de site web).
Donc m'en voil&#224; toujours au m&#234;me point (comme vous d'ailleurs je suppose) mais c'&#233;tait pour partager mon avis et esp&#233;rer (en vain ?) pouvoir enfin avoir une r&#233;ponse &#224; ma question...


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Août 2006)

Finalement , bien que très attiré par le glossy car il est jolie, je me dis que je vais finalement prendre un Mat car étant portable je vais être amené à me déplacer souvent et un peu partout ( dedans comme dehors ) et puis je me dis qu'il faut regarder ça sur le long terme. Au début c'ets beau ça brille mais vu en plus que je fais du multimédia les couleurs sont importantes pour moi, donc si je dois me concentrer pour regarder les couleurs , je préfère avoir un tout petit moins de précision avec le Mat et me fatigué moins qu'avoir des couleurs parfaites mais qui me font mal à la tête au bout de 10 minutes ( j'exagère un peu ^^ ) 

VOilà mon avis donc sauf évènement exceptionnellement qui me ferait changer d'avis ( oui on est à l'abris de rien ^^ éhéh   ), je prendrais le mat 


Merci à vous tous pour vos témoignages qui m'ont permis de faire mon choix , merci beaucoup


----------



## guillaumeb (13 Août 2006)

Salut,

Je viens sur ce forum de temps en temps meme si je ne suis pas encore sous Mac.

J'ai actuellement un portable avec un ecran TFT et donc glooooossy

Honnetement ca ne me pose pas de probleme. Si cela me bousille les yeux alors je ne m'en rend pas compte. A vrai dire n'importe quel ecran peut etre dangereux. Le truc c'est que face a un ecran on reste les yeux ouverts et l'on cligne moins les paupieres qu'on le devrait pour reposer les yeux; raison pour laquelle les yeux se fatiguent plus vite.;;avec les maux de tete.

En ce qui concerne les couleurs, je n'ai pas remarque d'alteration avec mon autre ecran de PC de bureau qui lui est maaaaaaaat.

Ceci dit je connais quelqu'un qui a un ecran gloooooossy et s'en plaint assez souvent; Mais c'est parce qu'audessus de son bureau se trouve un velux alors du coup il a beaucoup de refets. 
Personnellement la fenetre est a gauche de mon bureau et je vois le rendu graphique vraiment nickel. Autant dire que pour les films, un ecran glooooosy est nettement meilleur a mon avis.

Maintenant cela va dependre de vos usages.  S'il s'agit d'un travail de tres grande precision graphique alors il vaut mieux se ramener avec un exemplaire du travail  et coomparer le resultat sur deux ecrans. 
S'il s'agit d'une utilisation basique de medias alors moi j'opterais pour le gloooossy.

voilà my 2 cents


----------



## nicogala (13 Août 2006)

On se demande pourquoi les graphistes optent pour le mat...
ou pourquoi les pommes rid&#233;es, de couleurs irr&#233;guli&#232;res et tirant sur le marron avec des t&#226;ches sont bien meilleures que les pommes bien calibr&#233;es et bien color&#233;es des supermarch&#233;s...

... s&#251;r, au premier coup d'oeil y a pas photo, apr&#232;s...


----------



## bendder (13 Août 2006)

vive le mbp en mat je ne regrette pas du tout perso....


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Août 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> On se demande pourquoi les graphistes optent pour le mat...
> ou pourquoi les pommes rid&#233;es, de couleurs irr&#233;guli&#232;res et tirant sur le marron avec des t&#226;ches sont bien meilleures que les pommes bien calibr&#233;es et bien color&#233;es des supermarch&#233;s...
> 
> ... s&#251;r, au premier coup d'oeil y a pas photo, apr&#232;s...


tr&#232;s bonne m&#233;taphore


----------



## Fondug (31 Août 2006)

¨Paye ton déterrage de post mais si ça peut aider... Bcp de questions au sujet de cet écran pour les futurs acquéreurs.

Ayant un macbook depuis les tous premiers jours de sa sortie, avec le recul et l'usage que j'en fais (bureautique, photo, musique, etc.) rien à redire quand à la présence d'un écran brillant, y compris en extérieur. Pas une fois je me suis trouvé géné.

Le truc qu'on voit plus que sur un écrant mat en revanche, ce sont les traces de doigts...  

Hope it helps !!


----------



## Neozaphode (1 Septembre 2006)

Moi j'ai pris mon MBP avec ecran glossy, il arrive la semaine prochaine :love::love:


----------



## Paradise (25 Octobre 2006)

Macbook pro en Mat nikel et très lumineux j'adore heureusement que j'ai pas acheté le glossy j'ai fait un test avec un pote de cour qui a un Macbook glossy et bien reflet mon amour... :hein:


----------



## aigledor (27 Octobre 2006)

Je compte m'acheter le nouveau macbook pro et j'hésite entre l'écran mat l'écran brillant.
J'ai lu pas mal de posts sur le sujet et je n'arrive toujours pas à me décider.
Connaissez-vous un magasin sur Paris ou je pourrai visualiser les deux, côte à côte ?
J'ai visité deux magasins Fnac (place d'italie et champs élysées) et les deux n'avaient pas de macbook pro brillant.
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.
PS : Ca sera mon premier MAC !


----------



## Marvin_R (28 Octobre 2006)

Compare avec un MacBook, c'est pareil.


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

J'ai commandé (mais ca, je l'ai deja dit partout  ) un MacBook Pro 17", et j'ai pris l'option mat car sur un 17, 17" de mirroir bof


----------



## filalakena (25 Janvier 2007)

j'ai un ibook g3 écran mat et un imac ecran mat: pas de problème si ce n'est que pour l'ibook l'angle de vision compte car beaucoup plus étroit que sur les nouveaux modèles de portables.

concernant le macbookpro je vous donne l'avis d'un neveu qui a un toshiba 17 pouces brillant:
pour lui c'est bien pour les vidéo mais pour travailler dessus mieux vaut un mat pour les photos ou sites web etc...
pour le modèle macbookpro 15 pouces et à fortiori 17 pouces je pense que la taille de la dalle augmente l'effet miroir c'est pourquoi pour les imac et écran apple il n'y a pas de version brillant il me semble.

par contre existe-t-il une protection *amovible* que l'on pose sur le dessus de l'écran qui soit mat comme ça ça pourra peut-être réconcilier tout le monde?


----------



## gaara_sensei (3 Juin 2010)

ou on peut voir la marque de son ecran sur son macbook pro 15 i5 afin de trouver un étalonnage de l'ecran mat

merci je n'arrive pas à trouver apres moulte recherche


----------



## terradouf (3 Juin 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> ou on peut voir la marque de son ecran sur son macbook pro 15 i5 afin de trouver un étalonnage de l'ecran mat
> 
> merci je n'arrive pas à trouver apres moulte recherche



Bonjour gaara_sensei,

pour la marque de ta dalle regarde: _Préférences système / Moniteurs / Couleur / Ouvrir le profil "LCD de couleur" / Aller à la ligne 17_


----------

